# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Dishwasher: where punch a hole in the cabinet for plumbing?

## FiNaR76

Hello everyone, 
I have just completed my new Ikea installation and I have left a 60cm gap next to the sink in order to install a freestanding dishwashing.... 
my "silly" questions are: 
- which height should I put the water supply? 
- which height should I put drain pipe? 
- where should I put the power cord? (I have a GPO under the sink) 
I need to make the holes into the sink cabinet and I was wondering what is the 'best practice".... 3 "small holes" (water supply, drain, powercord) at the bottom of the side of the cabinet or 3 holes at the top of the side of the cabinet? a big hole instead of 3 holes? 
what would you suggest??? 
Thanks all 
Cheers

----------


## OBBob

I'd suggest the top (just because that's what I'm used to). For the power and water you need to have the reach and be able to fit the plugs through the holes. For the drain, there's often a requirement for it to sit at a certain height, you should check the manual.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Ours have been at the bottom. As above though, check the manual. 
one big hole. Don't forget you need to get the power plug through, and some dishwashers come with a cut off valve on the end of the inlet hose, and that is pretty big, required enlarging the hole in our new-ish kitchen.

----------


## cyclic

Read the directions thoroughly as you may need to test the incoming pressure and may need a pressure limiting valve if the pressure is too high.
The waste hose must be clipped up as high as possible under the sink/bench top and most machines come with a plastic u piece for this reason.
Most machines have a set back at the base of the rear of the machine, and this is where the hoses usually go depending on the depth of the machine and the depth of the cupboard, and sometimes you have to cut 2 holes, one in the kickboard and one in the base of the cupboard to allow the hoses to go through without kinks.

----------


## FiNaR76

Thanks all... 
I have looked at the user manual and I have decided go in the following way: 
- one hole at the lateral end-panel (that separates sink cabinet and the dishwashier cavity) at the kick-board high, just to get pipes and cables under the sink cabinet 
- one hole at the bottom of the sink cabinet... 
it seems to be too much "engineered, but my dishwasher has a recess at the very bottom back (where drain and pipes are installed) and if I push the machine to the wall, this would be the only available space for the pipes/cable to "run free " and not squeeze against the wall... 
I would set is as the draw below:   
thoughts? 
Cheers

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

That is how ours is done in the current new kitchen and also the one that just got replaced. We did have to enlarge the hole in the bottom of the sink cabinet to get the dishwasher supply hose through as it had a large regulator fitted. Not really any issue.

----------


## Pitto

worth the money, i put them into all of my kitchens.  Lincoln Sentry - If you have a dishwasher...PESTBLOCK it!

----------

